# Notice of Ich... :(



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

I just noticed today that 1/4 of my fish just got Ich~!! 

Tank: 48G long, AC300(AC70)+Fluval 3Plus
Water parameters:
PH: 7.4 (South Delta's water is like this... I donno why)
GH: 4
Temp: 24C

Fish:
- 7 Zebra danios (OK)
- 6 Silver-tip tetras (OK)
- 4 juvenile Albino BNP (OK)

- 16 Green fire tetras (1~2 tetra just started with couple dots on them, rest are fine)
- 9 young Neon tetras (2~3 tetra showing the 1st sign of ich)
- 6 adult cardinal tetras (5 got ich)
- 4 Otos (1 showing the 1st sign of ich)

Invertebrate:
- 4 Amano shrimps
- 7? (or maybe just 4 left) Cherry shrimps
- 2 Nerite snail

Now, I've already read the previous ich cure postings...
But before I start to crank up the temperature, I need some help please~!

1. Can my fish species & shrimp able to stand the heat of 86~88F for 2 weeks?? (with air stone that is)
2. Should I add salt or not? or 1/2 the salt?
3. Are my snails and shrimps ok with the salt?
4. Should I keep the regular weekly water change? or change more water? Or more often /per week?
5. Feeding regularly? or feed less?

Is there any other things I should be watch out for? Please advise me~ Thanks!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

I would crank up the temperature and add salt. Do water changes maybe every second day? About the shrimp question if they are ok with the heat and salt I have no clue. There are a bunch of shrimp keepers here to help you with that question


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

First of, what are your water parameters:
-ph?
-gh?

Lots of causes for ich. There is a source that is stressing the fish. I'm just taking a guess that there's a high likelihood that the fish is not getting enough oxygen through osmoregulation. minerals in the water help the fish absorb oxygen more efficiently through it's gills.

Check further to see if the fish are gasping for air and if the gill are red.

Do some extra water changes. Extra water changes may alleviate some of the stress. 

If you're planning to increase the temperature in the tank, do it gradually so you don't stress the fish further. Take a look at the high temperature tolerance of your livestock. 

Keep us updated so we can help you resolve the source of the stessor which is causing the ich.

Sent from Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

There are no change in water parameters:
PH: 7.4 (South Delta's water is like this... I donno why)
GH: 4


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

I would highly recommend that you take shrimp out of your tank. They won't do well with the extra salt and the high temp. I'm not to sure about your snails though. I had pest snails and they survived the meds/ heat and salt. best of Luck to ya


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Hmm... I'm wondering if it's the recent cold weather/water as well.... seems some other members also having the ich attack as well...


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

I had most of my amanos and my one fan shrimp survive through a week of 89F and 12 tbsps of salt in a 20 gal long tank. It happened last month, I was really surprised. But, sadly, one of the 5 amanos i had died. It was broken in two in the morning, I think it died and my harlies picked on it.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd personally remove the shrimp and snails, they won't transmit ick either, so after the treatment is complete you can just put them back in after a solid water change.

I'd do that and play it safe.


----------

